# John Deer 790



## BASSMAN (Nov 2, 2011)

I messed up and crossed the battery terminals while changing battery and now I have no power to anything. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Bassmanm
I'd start checking all fuses than continue on to bigger stuff.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Second that.


----------

